
A house built to withstand wild weather - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-11/home-of-the-future-will-withstand-whatever-wild-weather-comes
======
danielecook
Here is one of these houses in the aftermath of a hurricane as compared to its
neighbors:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/14/us/hurricane-michael-
flor...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/14/us/hurricane-michael-florida-
mexico-beach-house.html)

~~~
aggie
Of course if you're the only one in the neighborhood that withstands the
natural disaster, you are probably still going to lose a lot of property
value.

~~~
metaphor
If you own and actually _live_ in the house, why would it matter? Property tax
and HOI also drop...that's a net win IMHO.

------
killjoywashere
Puh-lease. Move to Guam. Everything is built to withstand hurricanes. And they
do, 2-3x a year.

------
RickJWagner
I live in the American south, have some friends in the upper midwest. One of
the friends recently built a new house, he used ICF (insulated concrete
blocks) for the exterior. They're supposed to be super efficient and super
strong. I'm looking around to see if they are as helpful in hot weather as
they are cold.

------
Animats
Here's a house built to survive a hurricane that did survive a hurricane.[1]
It's a steel and concrete structure clad in wood.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLjsDQyW5Y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLjsDQyW5Y8)

~~~
metaphor
The irony is South Florida is rich. As somewhat alluded to by another remark,
even low-income housing on Guam--as ugly as they may be--makes Florida
construction standards look skimp.

------
BubRoss
A concrete dome house is a much better design to resist a hurricane.

------
zzzzzzzza
these houses have nothing on monolithic domes.

------
golemiprague
Why they build houses from wood in those areas to start with? Where I live
most houses are build from concrete, steel and bricks, I don't see how a
hurricane would have much impact on such a house. Also all those things that
they have to deal with like maintenance and such, brick houses stay forever,
there are no termites or rotten wood, why not invest a bit more and have a
house that can stand for hundred of years?

~~~
dsr_
They build houses on the shores of New Jersey because (1) it's close to New
York City, close enough to commute, so there's a high value in living there;
(2) New Jersey has the highest population density of any US state, 1200/square
mile; (3) hurricane damage has scaled up in the last few decades.

The problem with having a hurricane-proof house in New Jersey is that your
neighbors don't -- yet.

~~~
metaphor
> _The problem with having a hurricane-proof house in New Jersey is that your
> neighbors don 't -- yet._

Not really. The biggest threat in high-density areas is damage from small
projectiles. Proper hurricane shutters are a thing and quite effective. How
effective? Consider surviving 3 Category 5 Super Typhoons back to back on a
small island with nowhere to run[1][2][3]. Not even South Florida knows what
that's truly like.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Ivan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Ivan)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Keith](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Keith)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Paka](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typhoon_Paka)

